# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تطبیق واحد از دامپزشکی به پزشکی

## mohammad12345

دوستان کسی میدونه کدوم واحدای دامپزشکی با تغییر رشته به پزشکی قطعا تطبیق میخورن؟ لطفا اگه مطمئن هستین بگین
از آزاد به سراسری یا بر عکس تطبیق میخوره؟

----------

